# Poppery 2



## gilesw (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I made a bit of a boo boo and bought a poppery 2 from the states, only to find a 1000w+ power converter is £180! So I don't know what to do with it really. Anyone want it?

I've been thinking about buying this one now as it's german made but won't need any converter:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Severin-PC3751-PC-3751-Popcornmaker/dp/B00008WV6Z/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1320960447&sr=8-5

Any advice welcome.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Can't you just use a plug adaptor, just like any US tourist would use with, say, their iphone? I thought the power wasn't the issue... it's just the voltage. US appliances are 120v but we are 240v. I think the fuse in the adapter prevents the appliance blowing due to too high voltage.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Mike, if it at all helpful .. I am off the the states on business very shortly. I could pick up just such an adapter for you .. the sort of thing a US tourist would buy to plug his appliances in while he is in Europe .. let me know if that helps at all!

David


----------

